# bankruptcy: Moved from UK to ROI 18mo ago, substantial UK debt gone to court



## chezmc (5 Mar 2007)

I moved from UK to ROI 18 months ago.  I have unfortunately accrued a substantial amount of personal debt in the UK.  we are talking 30k +... I owned a house but gave them the keys back because I could not afford to pay the mortgage, so that is subject to debt, if sold at a lower price.  one of my debts went to court in the UK last week, not sure what to do about that one?

I enquired about bankruptcy in ROI, but was told I couldnt apply as the debts were in the UK.

I phoned the UK court, only to be told I should apply for bankruptcy where I have resided for the past 6 months.

I contacted MABS, who could not help, as they had never heard of such a case.. but they did advise me that unless the debts were sold to ROI debt agencies, they cannot be enforced..

  I cant find any info on my situation, thanks in advance for any advice given


----------



## mprsv1000 (5 Mar 2007)

I used to work for a Debt recevory agency in the U.K (job was advertised as customer services..nice..got the sack because I refused to bully people who were going through a hard time) and yes unless they sell your debts to a firm in the ROI they cannot chase you for the money so do not let them have your new address. If your debtors know you are now living in ROI they WILL sell your debts to a firm there. Also your credit file is viped clean in the u.k after 6 years unless a debtor applies for an extension and re-registers the debt but they have to have your address to do this.


----------



## chezmc (6 Mar 2007)

I was honest with the companies, and gave them my new address, thinking maybe I could pay a small amount per month.  I just  have'nt the means to pay the debts.  
It doesnt help that I would have to change my euros to sterling and travel 35 miles to the nearest border, even if I had the money.


----------



## BrenG (6 Mar 2007)

The fact that the debt went to court in the UK will not immediately impact on you in Ireland. Assuming that you do not have property here and earnings are not substantial it will probably not pay the borrowers to pursue you in this jurisdiction. The process will generally be that the debtor obtains judgement against you in a UK court but that judgement can not be enforced in Ireland. previous poster was correct in stating that once court judgement is obtained in UK the matter will be statute barred after 6 years. Irish court action is potently feasible but highly unlikely as the costs are high and the process is time consuming.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Mar 2007)

BrenG said:


> Irish court action is potently feasible but highly unlikely as the costs are high and the process is time consuming.


TBH, that would not put them off as they simply add costs. 

Anyone know of firms that buy debts in Ireland?


----------



## BrenG (6 Mar 2007)

Generally if defaulter has no assets or substantial income the cost benefit factor comes into play. I have never come across an Irish firm that bought debts but there are firms who will take on debt on a "no foal no fee basis".


----------



## bond-007 (6 Mar 2007)

Any names? PM me if you like.


----------



## BrenG (6 Mar 2007)

Try Crosskerry solicitors. They were very involved in this area during the bad old days when people in Ireland had a problem repaying debt


----------



## bond-007 (6 Mar 2007)

Ah Croskerrys, they have a fearsome reputation in the whole area of debt collection.


----------



## chezmc (3 Aug 2007)

*uk debt transferred to roi*

My personal UK debt has now been transferred to ROI via a debt collection agency.  I owe over £16k , have no assets and i am currently unemployed with 3 kids to support.

I contacted mabs who gave me an appointment in 3 weeks. Which is no good when you are worrying.

I do not understand the legal system in Ireland.  I read that their are no bailiffs in this country. (the house i rent is fully furnished anyway).  The debt collectors are asking for the full amount to be paid.  Can anyone highlight what their next action will be if I do not have the financial resources to pay?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

Duplicate threads merged.



What happened with the other £14K owed?

Is this any use?

[broken link removed]                 


> *What will happen if you ignore the problem
> 
> * The problems will get worse if you do nothing. If your creditors           have taken legal action, do not ignore the letters. If you get a legal letter           about a debt and you don't hear from them again for some time, don't assume           they've forgotten about it - it won't go away. It is very important that you           make contact with the creditors or the solicitor.
> 
> There is a series of court hearings in the debt collection process.           The court will give you a chance to tell it what you can afford to pay - if you           turn up. Otherwise the judge will just decide on a weekly amount but won't have           any idea of what you can afford. If you are to appear in court, make out a           financial statement (income, expenses and debts) and leave it into the           courthouse for the attention of the judge a couple of days before the hearing.           Send a copy to the solicitor for the creditor too.


----------



## chezmc (3 Aug 2007)

the other 14k hasnt transferred to ROI yet.  Nothing can be done about that yet.


----------



## bond-007 (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: uk debt transferred to roi*



chezmc said:


> My personal UK debt has now been transferred to ROI via a debt collection agency.  I owe over £16k , have no assets and i am currently unemployed with 3 kids to support.
> 
> I contacted mabs who gave me an appointment in 3 weeks. Which is no good when you are worrying.
> 
> ...


Unless you are taken to court here there is very little that can be done to you. If they want to take you to court here they will have to serve papers on you and you can cross that bridge if it ever happens. 

Contact MABS and get some definitive advice or contact a solicitor with experience of debt collection/enforcement.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

You probably really need to speak to a solicitor. Maybe your local  can help even if you already have an appointment with _MABS_? Did _MABS _not already have knowledge of your case since you contacted them in March?

_Post crossed with bond-007's._


----------



## Luckycharm (9 Aug 2007)

bond-007 said:


> TBH, that would not put them off as they simply add costs.
> 
> Anyone know of firms that buy debts in Ireland?


 
Cashflow services buy debts


----------

